# Cost of living really as high as I have been reading?



## raystewart1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I can earn $110k in US and have been offered $110k SD but I have heard crazy ranges for housing etc. Will this salary allow me to live comfortably, enjoy what Singapore has to offer and even leave some for saving?

Thanks
Ray Stewart


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

reminds me of the question "how long is a piece of string" 

answer...well..it depends.....on your family size, age and experience, lifestyle, where and how you would like to live...how do you define "living comfortably" etc etc....

with such an unspecific, general question you will not be able to get any meaningful answer, sorry


----------



## raystewart1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> reminds me of the question "how long is a piece of string"
> 
> answer...well..it depends.....on your family size, age and experience, lifestyle, where and how you would like to live...how do you define "living comfortably" etc etc....
> 
> with such an unspecific, general question you will not be able to get any meaningful answer, sorry


Wow. Thanks for the valuable insight. Glad you took the time to reply. All of us will surely benefit from your remarks. Thanks so much! 


"Let me get a measuring tape and see how long I've been here."


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

raystewart1 said:


> Wow. Thanks for the valuable insight. Glad you took the time to reply. All of us will surely benefit from your remarks. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> "Let me get a measuring tape and see how long I've been here."


Let me put it this way - in Singapore, you can rent an apartment for 1,500 $ per month and all the way to 10,000 per month and more .. and people make do with 20,000 Per year, and people also complain at 200,000 per year .. 

Well, if you are not looking for comforts like fantastic Gym, top of the range pool and your own private Idaho - you can live in a decent 2 bedroom apartment in housing board from 1,500, and private condo (with decent gym/pool etc.) from 2,500 plus per month ..

So you choose .... 

Add to it, you can buy a car / mpv at 100K plus, or take public transport ..   

Savvy ??


----------



## raystewart1 (Dec 22, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> Let me put it this way - in Singapore, you can rent an apartment for 1,500 $ per month and all the way to 10,000 per month and more .. and people make do with 20,000 Per year, and people also complain at 200,000 per year ..
> 
> Well, if you are not looking for comforts like fantastic Gym, top of the range pool and your own private Idaho - you can live in a decent 2 bedroom apartment in housing board from 1,500, and private condo (with decent gym/pool etc.) from 2,500 plus per month ..
> 
> ...


I heard this about cars. And I have heard that one is not mandatory like here in the US. 
Thanks for your reply. You have been very helpful.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandatory to have a car in the US....well, everyday I learn something new 

anyway, :focus:

you do not provide enough information to give at least some kind of useful feedback....your salary, as ecureilx puts it, may well be ok if you do not want to live the flashy livestyle...however, there are so many things to take into consideration (most importantly is if to you ONLY or are there dependants such as wife/kids ?) that makes a HUGE difference...

but anyway, ask general, wide open questions and you get all sorts of comments....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> but anyway, ask general, wide open questions and you get all sorts of comments....


Atleast he has a better sense of humour   Bravo ..


----------

